# Master by Research in Telecommunication Engineering in Sydney



## sihmarvi (May 16, 2013)

Dear Members,

Good Morning. Hope you guys are doing well. I am new to this forum. Let me introduce my self as Vinay, having 10.9 Years of exp. in Telecommunication domain in India with B.E. in Electronics & Communications Engineering in 2008.

I want to pursue Masters by Research in Telecommunication Engineering from any University in Sydney only which leads me to secure 10 extra points in points table for PR purpose.

I just wanted to know how I can secure my admission in Masters by Research in Telecommunication Engineering in universities. Do I need to submit any reesearch thesis before admission? If yes, what should I cover in that thesis, from where I can get some sample reseach thesis.

Thanks a lot in advance all members for your help

Vinay


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

Hi Vinay, an MPhil degree is a good method to get PR. You can check UNSW's opportunity because they're famous for IT and Telecommuncation. Another suggest is that you apply for an average uni for phD. Don't forget to get a national police check while you work or study too. I think phD add you more on PR application.


----------

